# Samsung Multifunction Network Printer



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Samsung Multifuntion Network Printer that only connects to the computer via ethernet cable (no option for usb). I have the ethernet cord plugged to my wireless router in one of the 4ports. The printer only prints from the 1 main computer that's connected directly to the router. i have 2 laptops connected to the wi-fi wirelessly & 1 other desktop with a wired connection to the roughter. I've intalled the instillation disk to each (1 disk for XP, 1 for Vista), yet none of the other computers send data to the printer. Someone told me I need to configure my router. I am reary of doing this because all of the wireless items in my house pickup the router autmatically without me configuring it, so I don't really want to mess around with it if I don't have to.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You need to check the printer setup to make sure the network printers are installed properly. I did this a few years ago and don't recall all the details except that the install disk didn't work on my networked computers and it was a bit of a PITA to get the ip addresses input correctly. Mine was a Canon, but I think it was more of a Windows issue, not a printer specific issue. As far as the router goes I think you need to configure it to use static ip addresses (disable auto DNS) so once you have the printers set up the router doesn't reassign the printer ip addresses to other devices. I did this then wrote down a list of devices and ip addresses for reference and future troubleshooting. You may want to post this in the networking area to get more expert help.


----------

